# What color was the pencil?



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm guessing...blue.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh no. Not again. Where is the pic of the guy saying Not this Sh$%T again?

I guess is part of the tradition. Bring it on then.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 1, 2011)

It was blue in April, so I'm guessing red.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 1, 2011)

I've got my money on black.


----------



## Prototype20 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> It was blue in April, so I'm guessing red.


We have a winner.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 1, 2011)

Prototype20 said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > It was blue in April, so I'm guessing red.
> ...


WOOT! What do I win?


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 1, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> Prototype20 said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...


a free membership at EB.com


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 1, 2011)

^^LOL!


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 1, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Prototype20 said:
> ...


Awesom...hey, wait a minute!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 1, 2011)

Yep, we'll even upgrade you to "Supporting Member"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> Prototype20 said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...


The right to take the exam again.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 1, 2011)

D'oh!


----------



## R2KBA (Nov 1, 2011)

I could answer your question, considering the NCEES writing instrument I used is now sitting on top of my dresser at home, but unfortunately I feel it would be too specific and would therefore violate the agreement. Actually, I don't remember right now. I'll have to look when I get home. I wonder if I still have my FE pencil somewhere.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 1, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Yep, we'll even upgrade you to "Supporting Member"


Supporting who's member?


----------



## wow (Nov 1, 2011)

Red, indeed. I have no clue what happened to my FE pencil from 5 years ago. Might be in my old book bag.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 1, 2011)

Yep Red, a co-worker took the PE and my girlfriend has her's proudly from the FE. For some odd reason, she really likes the NCEES pencils (they can't erase worth $*@t)


----------



## ellebee2001 (Nov 1, 2011)

It was red. And I still use my other pencils (from sitting for a previous PE exam and FE exam).

Wow, I'm such an enginerd.


----------



## pu_grad2001 (Nov 1, 2011)

In arizona it was red. The eraser was horrible, my seat was uncomfortable, and the room was freezing. Best 8 hours of my life, not!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2011)

blybrook PE said:


> Yep Red, a co-worker took the PE and my girlfriend has her's proudly from the FE. *For some odd reason, she really likes the NCEES pencils *(they can't erase worth $*@t)


She'd fit in well here...


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 1, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > Yep Red, a co-worker took the PE and my girlfriend has her's proudly from the FE. *For some odd reason, she really likes the NCEES pencils *(they can't erase worth $*@t)
> ...


She would fit in, but she doesn't like forums at all. She's too busy with her senior year of college to get on this forum, I've tried to get her to join! So I'll just giver her a rundown of anything of importance (or sign in and let her read it herself)...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 1, 2011)

blybrook PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > blybrook PE said:
> ...


Should be a pretty short list.


----------



## DS58 (Nov 1, 2011)

red...but I think I already lost the thing...


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Nov 1, 2011)

Red in SF too. I thought they mixed it up site-to-site..? Hope that this ends my collection (blue one was FE):


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 1, 2011)

FLBuff,

Usually is


----------



## yasemin (Nov 1, 2011)

IT WAS RED!!!


----------



## Mempho (Dec 21, 2011)

White and red.


----------



## Jacob_PE (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm thinking of putting my red pencil in a frame with my pass letter.


----------



## R2KBA (Dec 21, 2011)

Jacob said:


> I'm thinking of putting my red pencil in a frame with my pass letter.


I'd like to do this as well. Let us know if you find/design something that looks good.


----------



## TrussGuy85 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm thinking the green EIT Pencil and Red PE pencil need to go to the safe deposit box, and a call to my insurance agent is due....


----------



## biofem2011 (Dec 21, 2011)

Usually, I bring my pencil home, I have 3 in all. But, for some reason, I cannot remember not taking or leaving the pencil this time, neither can I remember the color. I got home and it was nowhere to be found. Strange, I know. Maybe its white with red writing.

All I remember was that I got a broken seat; it was a horrible wobbly white chair but the nice proctor let me have hers. God bless her. I would have left that exam with drained brain and broken hips. :mellow:

.....still waiting in Maryland. :madgo:


----------



## WV_Boiler (Jan 4, 2012)

Found my date-less black NCEES pencil from my Spring 2003 FE this evening! I also used it to take most of my senior finals. I know my excitement could only be appreciated here. My wife looked at me like I was simple.


----------



## Lucky dog (Jan 4, 2012)

Test


----------



## chemicalpe (Jan 4, 2012)

RED RED RED RED RED..............


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 5, 2012)

WV_Boiler said:


> Found my date-less black NCEES pencil from my Spring 2003 FE this evening! I also used it to take most of my senior finals. I know my excitement could only be appreciated here. My wife looked at me like I was simple.



:wv: , I am so jealous.


----------



## TrussGuy85 (Jan 5, 2012)

I've been contemplating designs for a shadow box of the right proportions to show off my license and pencils (both Red PE and Green EIT). Just waiting on the great state of MO to send me the license for final dimensions....


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jan 5, 2012)

TrussGuy85 said:


> I've been contemplating designs for a shadow box of the right proportions to show off my license and pencils (both Red PE and Green EIT). Just waiting on the great state of MO to send me the license for final dimensions....


Someone on this board did this and posted a picture. Had their license, their calculator and their pencil. it was pretty cool. I've tried searching for it but can't find it. Maybe someone else will remember.........


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 5, 2012)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> TrussGuy85 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been contemplating designs for a shadow box of the right proportions to show off my license and pencils (both Red PE and Green EIT). Just waiting on the great state of MO to send me the license for final dimensions....
> ...


I believe you are referring to the Worley Exhibit


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2012)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Someone on this board did this and posted a picture. Had their license, their calculator and their pencil. it was pretty cool. I've tried searching for it but can't find it. Maybe someone else will remember.........





roadwreck said:


> I believe you are referring to the Worley Exhibit


I knew I had seen that before I just couldn't remember which thread it was posted in. Thanks for sharing that yet again! And a fine exhibit it is. :thumbs:


----------

